# PCD in July?



## M.D. (Jul 17, 2006)

Just got a production week assigned (23) and my CA says he'll send a reservation in next week. I've read that trying to do PCD over the summer is not always possible due to how busy it gets. Anyone here ever been told they couldn't do PCD because it was fully booked? Or better yet, any idea what my chances are to still get a date?


----------



## Darbs330 (Sep 4, 2009)

Congratulations!...

I doubt that getting on the schedule will be a problem.

The question will be... do you want to wait?

My understanding was that reservations weren't made until the car is on a boat - perhaps that's a myth propagated by lazy CAs. Anyway... the earliest date for a PC delivery may be weeks after your car arrives in port.

I read, from this forum, that they are already booked out to early July.

Good luck!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

M.D. said:


> Just got a production week assigned (23) and my CA says he'll send a reservation in next week. I've read that trying to do PCD over the summer is not always possible due to how busy it gets. Anyone here ever been told they couldn't do PCD because it was fully booked? Or better yet, any idea what my chances are to still get a date?


You should be ok. The problem is when the reservations are sent in after the car has been built or is on a boat. Since they schedule on first come first serve, most of the dates will be already booked at that point.

In short, the earlier a dealer sends in a reservation (preferably before it starts production), the better chance you have at getting a date close to when the vehicle arrive stateside.

Look forward to meeting you this summer :thumbup:


----------



## M.D. (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks for the info. If my CA sends in the reservation next week that will still be one week before production. So hopefully my car won't have to sit around too long. Since I'm buying in MN but moving to FL, I figured PCD would be a great way to get myself about halfway there. Then I get to drive the rest of the way in my new car.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

M.D. said:


> Since I'm buying in MN but moving to FL, I figured PCD would be a great way to get myself about halfway there. Then I get to drive the rest of the way in my new car.


That worked out well!


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

I-Won-Today said:


> You should be ok. The problem is when the reservations are sent in after the car has been built or is on a boat. Since they schedule on first come first serve, most of the dates will be already booked at that point.
> 
> In short, the earlier a dealer sends in a reservation (preferably before it starts production), the better chance you have at getting a date close to when the vehicle arrive stateside.
> 
> Look forward to meeting you this summer :thumbup:


It is different if your doing an ED? I thought I had to wait until the car clears customs to request a date.

Thanks


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Stevarino said:


> It is different if your doing an ED? I thought I had to wait until the car clears customs to request a date.
> 
> Thanks


Yes... ED vehicles are completely different as we have no control of them until after Customs inspects and releases it. This timeframe varies constantly, therefore ED re-deliveries do not follow the same scheduling and have to wait until they have cleared Customs to be scheduled.

Hope that helps :thumbup:


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

Got it!


----------



## G Alt (May 18, 2005)

I-Won-Today said:


> Yes... ED vehicles are completely different as we have no control of them until after Customs inspects and releases it. This timeframe varies constantly, therefore ED re-deliveries do not follow the same scheduling and have to wait until they have cleared Customs to be scheduled.
> 
> Hope that helps :thumbup:


My 2011 BMW 135i arrived in Brunswick June 11 after ED delivery and it cleared customs and has been at the prep center for over a week according to the BMWUSA website to track your BMW as of June 26. No one has contacted me from the PC about reserving a pick up reservation date. How do I find out when I can pick up my car? My last name is ALT and the last digits of the VIN #VM09372. Is there some way you can check on it and get someone to contact me They must have my paperwork. I live in Florida and am flexible and can go up anytime or be on a wait list or stand by list if that speeds things up. Thanks for your help. I had no idea it would take so long to redeliver at the PC.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

G Alt said:


> My 2011 BMW 135i arrived in Brunswick June 11 after ED delivery and it cleared customs and has been at the prep center for over a week according to the BMWUSA website to track your BMW as of June 26. No one has contacted me from the PC about reserving a pick up reservation date. How do I find out when I can pick up my car? My last name is ALT and the last digits of the VIN #VM09372. Is there some way you can check on it and get someone to contact me They must have my paperwork. I live in Florida and am flexible and can go up anytime or be on a wait list or stand by list if that speeds things up. Thanks for your help. I had no idea it would take so long to redeliver at the PC.


I just checked and they sent an email on 6/23 to your CA offering you the first available date of 7/14. It cleared customs & the VPC on 6/21. If they date works for you, have your CA reply to that email to confirm so that they can arrange to have the vehicle trucked to us.

If that date does not work, have your CA reply back with some alternate dates that would work so they can see if any of those dates would be available.

Hope that helps :thumbup:


----------



## G Alt (May 18, 2005)

I-Won-Today said:


> I just checked and they sent an email on 6/23 to your CA offering you the first available date of 7/14. It cleared customs & the VPC on 6/21. If they date works for you, have your CA reply to that email to confirm so that they can arrange to have the vehicle trucked to us.
> 
> If that date does not work, have your CA reply back with some alternate dates that would work so they can see if any of those dates would be available.
> 
> Hope that helps :thumbup:


Thank you so much for your quick response and for checking on the status of my PC delivery. My CA finally contacted me yesterday, Sunday, to tell me that he received an email from the PC LAST THURSDAY!. Why did he wait so long to contact me?. I think he was not experienced in PC deliveries and was not aware of the urgency for him to contact me quickly so I could respond within the 3 days and accept the 7/14 date. My CA called today and said everything was faxed over this morning, so hope I hear that I have "WON TODAY" and get a confirmation date. Will I get to meet you at the PC when I go there next month? Thanks again for your help. You are a true treasure to the BMW community.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

I'll check on it this afternoon when I finish deliveries and make sure it gets confirmed :thumbup: You should receive a confirmation email later this week after it gets processed in our database. Look forward to meeting you on the 14th!


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

Jonathan: I just sent you a PM on the same exact question:

Is there a way you culd check for me also? Last name: Steurer
Last 7 of VIN: E126059

Thanks for any help!! :thumbup:


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Vanos4:12PM said:


> Jonathan: I just sent you a PM on the same exact question:
> 
> Is there a way you culd check for me also? Last name: Steurer
> Last 7 of VIN: E126059
> ...


Just sent you a PM and will get you an update now that I have your vin# :thumbup:


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for your quick and EXCITING reponse yesterday!!


----------

